# Anfängerfrage Eclipse/Tomcat



## Sawyer (12. Jul 2010)

Ich arbeite unter windows XP und habe Eclipse Helios, sowie Tomcat 6.0.26 unter Eigene Dateien in eigene Verzeichnisse gepackt. Anschließend habe ich Tomcat in Eclipse eingebunden und gestartet. Wenn ich jetzt im Browser 
	
	
	
	





```
http://localhost:8080/
```
 aufrufe, dann erscheint nicht die gewohnte Tomcat-Startseite, sondern es kommt ein 404-Fehler mit der Meldung "The requested resource (/) is not available.". Muss ich da noch etwas konfigurieren, damit der Tomcat vernünftig läuft?

Auch für Links zu weiterführenden Texten wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Geeeee (12. Jul 2010)

Einfache Erklärung: Eclipse startet Tomcat mit anderen Pfadeinstellungen, damit es dein Projekt starten kann. Dabei geht natürlich die Verlinkung auf die Rootseite verloren.

Dein Tomcat läuft also "richtig", nur eben mit etwas modifizierter Config.


----------



## Sawyer (28. Jul 2010)

D.h. ich kann mit Eclipse keine normale Tomcat-Startseite sehen?


----------



## Zacherl (29. Jul 2010)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, kannst du den Tomcat auch direkt starten (also von da aus, wo du ihn installiert hast, unter Windows über die batch-Skripte) und bekommst dann auch im Eclipse die Startseite. Allerdings musst du dann das Deployment auch manuell machen. Darf man fragen, wozu du die Startseite überhaupt brauchst?

Viele Grüße,
Zacherl


----------



## bronks (29. Jul 2010)

In Eclipse den Server doppelklicken >>> In dem Dialog kann man im Punkt "Server locations" einstellen, wie Tomcat gestartet werden soll.


----------

